# BBC Panorama. Monday BBC1, 8.30pm



## jogues (Jan 7, 2007)

Hi ladies,
It is that dreaded time again to see ourselves and our doubts recreated in the telly. I would like your honest opinions on this program and if you believe it goes far enough, or it is scaremongering, or whatever your thoughts

Thank you


----------



## Jennifer (Jul 22, 2004)

Take a look here...

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=80677.0


----------



## SwiftTortoise (Aug 23, 2006)

Hi!

I'm awaiting Panorama tonight with real interest.  I had treatment with Mr Taranissi at the ARGC last year (unfortunately unsucessfully).  I felt at the time that the protocol that I was given was flawed and that there were a number of issues which didn't 'ring true'.  In fact, I think that I posted my concerns on the ICSI message board at the time!  
I've been watching BBC Breakfast this morning and I'm now very worried that the +£5,000 that we spent on treatment was a complete fraud.  I feel that the BBC report and the Panorama programme do not go into enough depth.  Afterall, why WOULD they turn away a healthy 26yr old for IVF?  I was a healthy 25 yr old when I first went for a consultation (due to male factor).  The issues that I experienced were after EC and ET. 

I think that many past patients know that Mr T has unconventional protocols, however noone has any proof and he's a slippery chap to complain about!

I now feel angry that the HFEA are so toothless in regulating such clinics.  I have lost a lot of faith in ICSI clinics.  The ARGC is so financially orientated, it certainly doesn't appear to have the patient's best interests at heart.

My thoughts go out to all of the ladies who are going through treatment at the ARGC at the moment.

SwiftTortoise
x


----------



## YasminaWight (Mar 25, 2006)

Hi Swifttortoise

Sorry that you feel the way you do about ARGC. I guess that every clinic will have patients that are unhappy about the way they receive treatment. 
The other side to it is that ARGC do succeed in getting people pregnant - more than any other clinic.  I have had 9 IVFs at various clinics and got pregnant on my first 2 goes at ARGC. I was hugley impressed with the attention to detail and dedication of all the staff especially Mr Taranissi. I found the total opposite to you. It is the only clinic I have been to that is not financially orientated!  AFter all why work 365 days of the year - the only clinic that does., If this is not in the patients interests then  I dont' know what is.  ITs a shame that Panorama don't concentrate on teh clinics that don't open at weekends and manipulate the stim regime to suit the doctors weekends off!  Their prices are no different to anyone elses, but because they ask you for lots of blood tests it puts up the prices.  You have to understand why it is necessary to do the bloods and I for one would prefer to be monitorred closely to make sure I don't have to much or too little. The only way of doing this is with blood tests.

At the end of the day nobody is forced to go there, nor or they forced to have IVIG or immune testing. In fact I know of several women who decided not to have it, either because they couldn't afford it or just didn't want to.  The debate on IVIG is nothing new and ARGC encourage people to do their own research before deciding whether to have it or not. In my case it was worth doing as I didn't see the point of just doing the same thing for a 10th time.

I think we have to take the media with a pinch of salt and not believe everything we see and hear.

The link previous to this message has many messages of support for ARGC from patients who have been through treatment both successfully and unsuccessfully.

Best wishes
Yasmina


----------



## Charlies-Mum (May 25, 2005)

News update on the Panarama Program....

http://www.infertileworld.co.uk/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=455


> Britain's most successful test-tube baby clinic has been secretly filmed offering unproven treatment to women, potentially risking their health.


----------



## lotsky (Sep 29, 2006)

Hi
I watched this programme and although a little unconventional I did agree with Mr T s opinion when he said he gave women the choice to try unproven methods when perhaps in 10 years time they may be proven, by which time its too late for them. Id hate to be 45+ and find out a treatment at 35 which I turned down could have me sat next to a 10 year old. 
The vibe I got from the programme is that although him methods may not have been following a strict log book he hasnt activly been _preventing_ a pregnancy.Hes been experimenting on the cutting edge of fertility treatments, pushing boundaries. Hes basically giving hope and trying and in some cases succeeding where other clinics may have given up. Maybe he needs to take some ideas back to the lab first fair enough but still at least hes pushing knowledge forward. Hes not deliberatly preventing pregnancies.
If I was at the end of the road Id probably give his clinic a whirl and I take my hat off to him for offering women treatment that isnt proven which could potentially get him into trouble. End of the day he does have some success stories. 
We have to remember that IVF was once a no no. Where would we be now if someone hadnt been the guineau pig there?

We should stop criticising people who are trying to help us. And so what if he makes money along the way. I know Id swap all the cash I have ( though its not much! ) for a baby so whats the problem. We dont complain when a brain surgeon drives round in a porche now do we? 
Lotsky


----------

